
EduBlocks: Transition to Python the easy way - joshualowe1002
Hey,<p>My name is Josh and I am 14 and created https:&#x2F;&#x2F;edublocks.org . Which is a tool to help kids go from Scratch to Python the easy way.<p>Let me know your thoughts.<p>Josh
======
dang
Submissions posted without a link in the URL field get penalized, so you
should repost this as a Show HN (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)).
Then add your text as a first comment to the new thread, so people get an idea
of who you are and why you built this.

It would be best not to do that repost today, though, because a similar tool
is currently on the front page.

If you have any trouble, email us at hn@ycombinator.com. Good luck!

